# externe css file für iframe nutzen ???



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2002)

folgendes prob ich lade ne html datei per <iframe src=".... in den iframe rein. jetzt möchte ich dass dafür auch die styles aus meiner style.css genutzt werden können. jedoch bringt es bisher nix wenn ich die css file in der datei linke die im iframe geöffnet wird und es bringt auch nix die css datei in der html datei zu linken in der das iframe enthalten ist. kombination aus beidem geht auch nicht.

irgendwer ne idee wie das gehen könnte ???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,

einmal kannst du deinem iframe

<iframe src=".." class="blubb"> geben oder natürlich auch vordefiniert indem du iframe{...} in deinem css definierst.

die zu ladene html also die page, die du im src hast, braucht ihre eigene css zuweisung. (im head halt den stylesheet linken).

falls du die border wegbekommen willst, musst du bedenken, das es sich um ein frame handelt. also frameborder="0"

näheres findest du hier im forum, wo diese inline frames schon oft besprochen wurden.


----------



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2002)

da gibts nur ein problem, ich will in dem iframe mehr als einen style verwenden. wie kann ich das machen ???
iframe.1{...}
iframe.2{...}

geht das ???
achja ich hab mir echt alle iframe topics angeguckt nur sie passten net wirklich auf mein prob weil ich zwei verschiedene styles in dem iframe brauche.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
wieso 2 verschiedene? packe beide in eines 

naja ansonsten


.iframe1{...} 
.iframe2{...} 

<iframe src=".." class="iframe1"></iframe>

ich hoffe du meinst nicht 2 verschiedene style definitionen für ein iframe, denn das geht denke ich mal nicht sooo... naja einfach kombinieren


----------



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2002)

doch eigentlich bräuchte ich 3 styles in dem iframe zur verfügung als die da währen


```
.text_schwarz {
	font-family: Verdana;
	font-size: 9px;
	color: #000000
	}
```

dann als zweites


```
.header_schwarz {
	font-family: Verdana;
	font-size: 9px;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000
	}
```

und als drittes hätten wir da noch


```
.link_schwarz {
	font-family: Verdana;
	font-size: 9px;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration:none
	}
```

Wenn das net geht dann boykotiere ich ab heute iframes  obwohl die sind doch so niedlich


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
naja das ist doch kein problem, dachte geerade an was anderes


----------



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2002)

hab das prob nun vollständig über ne tabelle gelöst, aber wie willste das denn machen ???
wo willste die drei styles definieren ???
im iframe tag ???
das wird dann aber ein langer tag  aber sag mal bitte wie du das lösen würdest.

ich bin gespannt wie ein flitzebogen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Januar 2002)

hi,
ja also wenn du noch mal genau die situation schilderst..

a.schwarz.hover{
	font-family: Verdana;
	font-size: 9px;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration:none
	}


wenn der link nun class schwarz hat sie er so aus .. naja also ne genaue beschreibung.. was du willst und wie und eventuell auch bsp seiten + stylesheet. gern


----------



## Tim C. (7. Januar 2002)

ich weiss schon wie ich nen einzelnen style für in nem iframe definiere, ganz blöde bin ich ja auch net. das prob liegt nur darin, dass ich DREI verschiedene styles brauche, dass hätte ich wunderbar gerne über ne externe css datei gelöst was aber ja anscheinend bei nem iframe net geht, und drei styles im <iframe tag zu definieren....ich weiss net ob das so schön is


----------

